# Need some advice!



## ca79girl (Mar 31, 2010)

Hello, I want to buy a german shepherd puppy and I came across this one. Is this actually a german shepherd puppy? They told me both parents were and I really have no clue but don't want to pay for something I am not getting! What do you think?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i think you should fine a reputable breeder.


----------



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

*There are lots of GSD experts on this board. Unfortunately, I’m not one of them. However, my two cents; I don’t think the dog in the picture is a purebred GSD. He/she is cute, though. *


----------



## ca79girl (Mar 31, 2010)

Ok thank you


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

I'm not an "expert" either but my guess is that is not a pure GSD puppy. Maybe a mix.

If your looking, maybe you can give us more details about what you're looking for and members can pitch in and give you some suggestions of where to look for that special future puppy.

Here's a few questions that will be helpful;
1. What's your plans for the puppy (ie. any special training, special requirements)?
2. How important is it to you that it's a puppy or would you consider an adult?
3. Do you want a breeder in your state or is out of state ok too?
4. #3 answer is in your state, what state?
5. What lines are you interested in (ie. working or show, german or american)?

And I'm sure others may have different questions.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

She's just cute as a button and if you've fallen in love with her I say take her! 

But if you are being told she's a GSD, I agree with the others that she's probably a mix.

If you go to the Urgent or Rescue section on this board there are tons of dogs that are posted there that also need homes.


----------

